# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  عمود الرائع بابكر سلك 13/6/2011

## امجد مريخ

*في السلك / بابك
                                   كديسة تامزينو 


* ايها الناس

* ايها الناس تاني

* المريخ حيرنا

* يشطب مدافع يسجل مهاجم

* يعني زي ماتقول لي زول فك لي الخمسين دي

* يرجع ليك باقي تلاتين

* حيرتونا

* لا الشطب بتم وفقا لدراسة وتقارير فنيه

* و لا التسجيل بتم وفقا لحاجة الفريق

* يعني لو باسكال مرض لا قدر الله

* وسفاري نال كرتين

* اكيد حانلعب العجب ثيردباك

* وهنو مساك

* وساكواها طرف يمين

* وايدكو طرف شمال

* وكلاتشي ارتكاز

* والبحصل يحصل

* اصلها الكوره غالب ومغلوب

* حيرتونا

* قلنا تعملوا ليكم همه

* وتستفيدوا من الوداع المبكر في بناء فريق يهز الارض

* ولكنكم كما انتم

* تخبط وعشوائيه في اي شئ

* وحاجات تانيه حامياني

* انا لازم اعرف حكاية امير المورده دي

* وسبب رفضه لملايين المريخ التمانين

* وقبوله بطمنطاشر المورده

* وبعد ما امسك كل الخيط

* بفتوا

* فت شديد

* في المريخ لانقبل اي تعاطف

* لازم نكشف الصالح من الطالح

* ناس تصل الي لجنة التسجيلات وفي قرارها شطب لاعب معين

* ترجع في خشم الباب

* وتشطب لاعب تاني ناااااايم في بيتم

* يا اما القرار الاول غلط

* ويبقي ده تخبط

* يا اما القرار التاني غلط

* ويبقي ده تلخبط

* ويضيع الزعيم مابين التخبط والتلخبط

* الشفوت فاض بيهم

* وصلتني رساله بتقول شيلوا قروشكم ورجعوا لينا مريخنا

* شفتوا وصلتوا الشفوت لي وين ؟؟؟؟؟

* مريخنا العظيم انت نجم في السماء

* الكلام ده واااااضح

* المهم

* قاعدين في جلسه اسريه

* اسلام شايله جريده بتاعت محمد بتاع الدكان

* قالت لي ده منو الراكب في راس البيت بتاع العربيه ؟؟؟؟؟

* قلت ليها ده البرير

* قالت لي وده منو الراكب في كبوت العربيه ؟؟؟

* قلت ليها ده كنج كونج

* قالت لي والبرير راكب في راس بيت العربيه ليه ؟

* قلت ليها يعني جاب الديب من ديلو

* قالت لي وكنج كونج راكب في كبوت العربيه ليه ؟

* قلت ليها ده ما الديب ذااااااااااتو

* قالت لي وجاهم تبرع ؟؟؟

* قلت ليها ابدا , بتمنائة الف دولار كاااااااااااش

* قالت لي ومن وين ؟؟؟؟

* قلت ليها من جيب الشعب الكريم ده , تبرع من الحكومه

* خالتي قالت اريتو بعد ده يجيب كديسة تامزينو

* اسلام قعدت تضحك

* انا زاتي ضحكت

* قلت لي اسلام زمااان جدك المرحوم جعفر نميري الله يطراهو بالخير كان بركب في اول ايامو زي ركبة البرير دي وحوله الجماهير

* قالت لي وآخر ايامو ؟؟؟

* قلت ليها تجيك اربعين عربيه مظلله اب عاج في ياتو واحده السواق ذاتو ماعارف وطايرات بي ميتين

* قالت لي شهر حداشر لما البرير يجي طاير بي ميتين سوقني اتفرج

* المهم

* امس قالوا كنج كونج طلب يشوف استاد الهلال

* اوعه تكونوا وديتوهوا ؟؟؟؟

* عارفكم معلمين

* بتكونوا وريتوهوا القلعه الحمراء بي طوابقها وقلتوا ليهو ده استادنا لكن حالفين مانلعب فيهو الا المباراه النهائيه

* وطبعا لما يربط البيضا مع الزرقا ماحايلعب في القلعه الحمراء

* لو سألكم اكيد بتقولوا ليهو لو وصلنا النهائي كان لعبنا في استادنا الوريناك ليهو يوم جيت جديد

* ياربي

* اتوبونج سمع بمشكلة امبيلي وقودوين وامادو وكواريزما وامولادي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

* ده سؤال ده ؟؟؟

* سمع كيف يعني ؟؟؟

* كان سمع ماكان سجل

* مهند ولدنا ولا نقبل ان يدوهوا قروشوا من حق النفايات

* ادوهوا من رسوم المغادره

* شويه راقيه وبتشبهو

* خالد عزالدين

* حق المدارس بتاع الشفع كيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟

* كان ماعندكم مامشكله

* اللجان الشعبيه الجديده بدت تشتغل

* بتكون لملمت قروش شهادات السكن

* بتقضي ليكم حق رسوم مدارس الشفع

* قال الدليل قال

* اتدللي

* حتي مصاريف التسيير مامشكله

* ممكن نخصص للحكايه دي عائد المخالفات المروريه لانو يومي

* اربعين ايصال في اليوم بتصرفكم

* اصلوا البرنس ورفاقوا ديل معتادين علي الجوع حسب تصريحاته في الصحف

* يامزمل

* موارد الحكومه كتيره

* عشان كده حق الحكومه ما بكمل

* ماتخاف

* تاني الطالب البغلط في المدرسه نعمل ليهو العقوبه غرامه ماليه يخصص عائدها للجماعه ديل

* بداعي الوطنيه

* ولا موش كده يا استاذي عبدالمجيد !!!!!!

* اسلام تاني ضحكت

* وقالت لي كديسة تامزينو دي شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟

سلك كهربا

ننساك كيف وانت اظنك بسبب التخبط ده لي اسي مسجل في الكشوفات , الخوف يكون عدادك ماشي وبتصرف شهري

والي لقاء

سلك
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*مشكور يا امجد وعودا حمبدا استاذ سلك 000 بس تام زينو ما عندها كدايس هندها زريعة عيش والعيش في الزريبة والزريبة قريبة وكل شي اليومين ديل فيها لية ريبة يسجلو بقروش الشعب وما بدفعوا ضريبة وتاشيرة خروجهم قريبة وبعد الفرح والهيصة وتورتة وكنج كونج برضو مابجيبو مريسة تام زينو:zxcv1:
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*الليله سلك كهربتو ذايده
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*عمود اليوم
............
دونكي الحكومة
•	اليومين دي سخانة شديدة
•	برغم أن المسخنين الأساسيين رطبوا
•	ولكن ترطيبة إلى حين
•	المهم السخانة شديدة
•	وساعدتنا في الميل كثيراً للبيوت
•	بقينا كائنات منزلية
•	من بدري بدري نتلملم
•	قبل الشمس ماتخت نمرة خمسة وترفع القزاز
•	قبل ما الكتاحة تكندكنا
•	قبل ما الترابة تكيل خشومنا
•	المهم
•	في جلسة أسرية ضهرية ضمتنا أنا وخالتي
•	من ضهراً بدري
•	باب الشارع ضرب
•	كوكو كو كو
•	خالتي : منو الفي الباب ؟؟؟
•	صوت: ده أنا
•	خالتي: إنت منو؟
•	الصوت: ده أنا بتاع الموية ياحاجة
•	خالتي: داير شنو؟
•	الصوت: داير القروش
•	خالتي: قروش شنو يوم تلطاشر دي؟
•	الصوت: قروش الموية بتاعت الشهر
•	خالتي: التسجيلات دي ماقالوا انتهت.. خلاص سمكروا خانة جديدة للهلال؟
•	الصوت: هلال شنو ياحاجة.. قروش الموووووووي.. قروش الدولة
•	خالتي: والدولة ساكانا في القريشات لي شنو؟ ماياهو لي تسجيلات الهلال.. هي الدولة عندها شئ غير تصرف على الهلال اليومين دي!!!!!
•	الصوت: ياحاجة دي القروش البتدفعوا فيها طول عمركم للموية
•	خالتي: عارفة.. قبل شوية جانا بتاع النفيات مغروووووووووود في قريشات ومتضايق.. وبعدوا جانا بتاع العوائد.. برضو مغرووووود وقال تدفعوا عوائد ميتين وكان ماعندكم خلاص جيبوا عشرة.
•	الصوت: طيب ياحاجة.. الكلام ده كلو الدخل الهلال فيهو شنو؟؟
•	خالتي: إنت يا ولد مابتفهم؟ مابتعرف السياسة؟ وظفوك سااااااااي.. ما منتمي إنت ولا شنو !!!!
•	الصوت: والله قدمت لي وظيفة واسطة ماعندي عملوا لي معاينة ووظفوني.. سياسة شنو.. كدي فهميني ياحاجة.
•	خالتي: النوريك السياسة.. شوف ياولدي الحيكومة دي عمرها ما اتضايقت لي قروش.. أكان اتزنقت بتسوي ليها دمغه تلملم بيها الدايراهو وتلغيها.. يغلي السكر تلاتة يوم يجيب الفرق الدايرنوا والناس التلاتة يوم تتكلم الزاد السكر منو الزاد السكر منو.. لما تتم قريشاتها الدايراها تلغي الزيادة.. وتحثنا علة عدم الشراء إلا بالسعر الرسمي.. باختصار كدي الحيكومة عمرها ما اتضايقت لي قرش.. لكن بعد ده.. بعد بقت تبعزق القرش تاني ببح شالو هووووو
•	الصوت: يعني شنو ياحاجة؟
•	خالتي: يعني ما بندفع مابندفع
•	الصوت: شوفي ياحاجة.. بطلي حركات.. ياتدفعي حق الموية يا بنقطعها
•	خالتي: أقطعها كان قطعتها.. ماياها مويتكم العفنة دي ولا شئ تاني!!!!
•	المهم
•	الأستاذ الرائع جعفر سليمان اتصل بي وهو ميت من الضحك
•	وبالمناسبة جعفر للناس المابعرفوا أكتر زول بضحك وأكترنا سخرية في الدنيا دي
•	المهم اتصل بي وقال لي ضرسي وجعني
•	مشيت مركز سمير
•	الكشف بي عشرة
•	القلع بي واحد وعشرين
•	وقال لي الواجعني ماضرسي
•	ولا التلاتين
•	الواجعني الواحد ده شنو؟؟؟
•	قلت ليهوالواحد ده دمغة دعم الجماعة
•	لازم الدولة عشان تتفكه منهم تعمل ليها مصدر إيراد يخصص عائده لهم
•	ديل تاني ما بتفطموا
•	أيها الناس
•	من إنجازات الإنقاذ
•	طريق الإنقاذ
•	وكبري الإنقاذ
•	وكنج كونج الإنقاذ (موش دفعت قروش تسجيلو؟)
•	ولو كنج كونج طلع ماسورة
•	حانسميهوا ماسورة الحكومة
•	أي زول داير مويه يجي يشيل
•	موش بي قروش الحكومة؟
•	غايتو لو طلع ماسوره أساميهو بتكتر
•	ناس القضارف حايسموهوا الفكي أبو ماسوره زي ماقال جعفر
•	وناس الخرطوم حايسموهوا أبو نافوره
•	وناس الغرب حايسموهوا الدونكي
•	والدوانكي ما بتجيبها إلا الحكومات الحاسه بي شعوبها
•	والحكومة حاسه بي شعب الهلال
•	عشان كده عملت ليهم دونكي
•	دونكي الحكومة (بالعربي)
•	وناس الخلا بسموهوا الحفير
•	الأستاذ جعفر سليمان قال كنج كونج ده بشبه ليهو تسخاني
•	قلت ليهو أفرز يا أستاذنا
•	تسخاني (ون) الأصلي (إيفياني)
•	ولا تسخاني (تو) فيلكس
•	ولا تسخاني (ثري) الحكومي؟؟؟؟؟؟
•	الله يدينا العمر ويحضرنا زمن تسخاني (ثيرتي ثري)
•	أيها الناس
•	دفعنا ثمن التخبط في أول يوم بعد الكشف عن إصابة سفاري
•	وعشان تاني مانتخبط
•	اليوم يوم العضوية
•	شباب من أجل المريخ
•	في الانتظار
•	المغرب
•	صورتين والرسوم وبطاقة شخصية
•	للاستفسار
•	الأستاذ أبوبكر محجوب 0912460430
•	الأستاذ محمود الدرديري 0912237034
•	مريخنا العظيم **** أنت نجم في السماء
سلك كهربا
ننساك كيف وبنشطب مدافع ونسجل رأس حربه ماصريح؟؟؟؟؟
وإلى لقاء
سلك
                        	*

----------

